# Question...



## Ls2BluGoat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey,whats-up-guys?

got-a-quick-question...
might-be-silly-but-i've-never-really-payed-attention-or-might've-forgot.:lol:

Does-anyone-have-pictures-of-the-REAR-brake-calipers?


----------

